# Latest NH Tractors



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a round-up on the latest New Holland tractors from the National farm Machinery Show.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/new_holland_highlights_tractor_range_at_nfms/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

From everything I've seen and heard in the last year or so, NH is gearing up to go heads on with JD.

Friend of mine just bought a new JD7230 with loader. 115HP. Traded a 1975 4230 (?) in on it. Gave $99,000 plus the 4230.

Let the paint wars begin!

Ralph


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> From everything I've seen and heard in the last year or so, NH is gearing up to go heads on with JD.


Not around here! The NH dealer closest to me (staffed by morons) has maybe 3-4 blue tractors on his lot. All the rest are orange. The dealer I use (about 35 miles away) has about half blue & half orange. I'm kind of partial to blue tractors, but the dealers around here don't seem to be able to compete with JD.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Mike120 said:


> Not around here! The NH dealer closest to me (staffed by morons) has maybe 3-4 blue tractors on his lot. All the rest are orange. The dealer I use (about 35 miles away) has about half blue & half orange. I'm kind of partial to blue tractors, but the dealers around here don't seem to be able to compete with JD.


Here the JD dealer doesn't compete very well with the NH or Massey Dealer in terms of price on equipment, but yet they still sell more row crop tractors and equipment. On another note the MF sales guy told me that JD is going to start having Macdon make their swathers.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

The end result of my 6420 fire from a few weeks ago is a NH tractor on this farm. The first new tractor since 1972 and the first non gteen since dad bought the place in '53, there was a brief run with a oliver.

Iron is expensive now thanks to all you corn guys. It was much cheaper than a Deere premium model, I have to have big hydraulics, and this ment new blue was the same cost as used green .

The biggest reason is my local Nh dealer. Young guy, gone way out of his way the last few years to make farmers happy.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

SVFHAY said:


> The end result of my 6420 fire from a few weeks ago is a NH tractor on this farm. The first new tractor since 1972
> ...........
> 
> The biggest reason is my local Nh dealer. Young guy, gone way out of his way the last few years to make farmers happy.


So, what did you get?

Ralph


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

T6050, last available non-def version, 3 year-3000 hr warranty, 26 gpm closed center hyd. $71,500. Crazy high. To compare a Deere dealer about 90 mile from me has 4 year old 6430 premium with1000 hours for 80 k. The whole no emission thing helped close the deal .


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

We lost are local NH dealer when Case IH and NH merged.He had pretty good bussiness but was retiremant age and decided to close it.IDK if he even tried to sell the bussiness.It's to bad he handled alot of shortline eq also.Hay and livestock stuff.It seems like alot of JD and Case IH dealers don't want to screw with livestock/hay eq.They would sooner sell 400K combines and 300K tractors.

So now we are kinda in a hole for NH dealers.1 north 50 miles and 1 south 40 miles.

Wonder if CNH will continue the NH tractor and combines?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

SVFHAY said:


> T6050, last available non-def version, 3 year-3000 hr warranty, 26 gpm closed center hyd. $71,500.


Sweet! It looks like you got the deluxe cab with buddy seat, air seat, etc.(?) 125 HP? What tranny?

Ralph


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I grew up on Ford and NH. From tractors to hay equipment including self propelled haybines. Seems like when Nh took over, the quality of the tractors went to hell. I have had several new Nh tractors and always had problems. Nothing big, just little stuff that should not have happened. Now the NH dealer close to me sell Kioti tractors and hardly has a NH on the lot and if you want parts, you wait a week. That is why I went to JD years ago. My father still owns probably 20 Ford and NH tractors. Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

SVFHAY said:


> T6050, last available non-def version, 3 year-3000 hr warranty, 26 gpm closed center hyd. $71,500. Crazy high. To compare a Deere dealer about 90 mile from me has 4 year old 6430 premium with1000 hours for 80 k. The whole no emission thing helped close the deal .


I have a similar story.
Paid $64,500 for a 100 hour rental return "new" 2011 Kubota m126x with kubota LA 2253 self leveling loader. Also got KSR (Kubota shock less ride) buddy seat, air ride seat, grill guard and fender buttons both sides. 
Told it would be $81,500 for the newer G version. Last of the tier 3 tractors, so no serious emissions crap. Only 20.4 gpm open center pump 35.7 total . Tried to post picture but it pastes up side down. Lol
I really like your NH. It's a lot more tractor than my 'Bota. I got a new machine warranty, too, but only 2 yr 3000 hour. 
Tried looking at Deere. Close to $90,000. No way. I don't even know how I'm gonna pay for this one!


----------



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

Last new tractor I bought in 2005 was a NH and it's been a great tractor. We have two NH dealers around here and one large Deere dealership. One NH dealer has more Kubota's on his lot than NH. The other sells 100% NH. and does a good business. 

Most of the harry home owners around here have Kubota's or JD. You also see a lot of NH equipment on the bigger farms. Lot of plastic on the new JD tractors, I wonder how that will stand up in a few years?


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> I have a similar story.
> Paid $64,500 for a 100 hour rental return "new" 2011 Kubota m126x with kubota LA 2253 self leveling loader. Also got KSR (Kubota shock less ride) buddy seat, air ride seat, grill guard and fender buttons both sides.
> Told it would be $81,500 for the newer G version. Last of the tier 3 tractors, so no serious emissions crap. Only 20.4 gpm open center pump 35.7 total . Tried to post picture but it pastes up side down. Lol
> I really like your NH. It's a lot more tractor than my 'Bota. I got a new machine warranty, too, but only 2 yr 3000 hour.
> Tried looking at Deere. Close to $90,000. No way. I don't even know how I'm gonna pay for this one!


The whole emissions thing is a freaking racket too! First they jack the price because of the new tech, then you have to maintain the added systems and I fear it will devalue the machines after warranty expires. This has been the story on heavy trucks. We had some awesome trucks about y2k but they have become nightmares now. Warranty helps but it doesn't cover downtime. I don't hear much complaining on farm tractors yet, maybe it will be different.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice looking tractor svf, that price seemed high on the 6430 premium, I priced a new one last year and I think it was 105k so maybe not, good luck with the new holland, I loved my new holland tt70 with Iveco engine, very dependable, my first attribute in a tractor, and comfortable, my second......dealer network is not as strong here as Deere but still good, I woulda bought that in a min instead of the 1k hour 6430 premium (power quad I'm guessing) btw what tranny does the NH have? Very nice looking tractor, and 26 gpm will make that bandit sing music to your ears......


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> Nice looking tractor svf, that price seemed high on the 6430 premium, I priced a new one last year and I think it was 105k so maybe not, good luck with the new holland, I loved my new holland tt70 with Iveco engine, very dependable, my first attribute in a tractor, and comfortable, my second......dealer network is not as strong here as Deere but still good, I woulda bought that in a min instead of the 1k hour 6430 premium (power quad I'm guessing) btw what tranny does the NH have? Very nice looking tractor, and 26 gpm will make that bandit sing music to your ears......


16x16 electro shift is the name I think. To me its a power quad with fewer levers. You can go 1-8 with push of buttons, clutch & move lever & go 9-16 with buttons. Or select an auto feature to save button pushing. Does that make it like an auto quad? It's the same tractor same assembly plant as a maxxum 125. Not as nice as your ivt.

Speaking of which, did you know there are 2 types of ivts in 64xx? The early like what I had made by zf and the late made by Deere which are now serviceable by approved dealers. There was a Amish guy looking at my burnt one wanting to make open station out of it. Just put a mechanical injection pump on the engine and put mechanical controls on tranny off of a Deutz, witch uses the zf ivt. He said you can get any ivt part you want through the zf Deutz catalog!

The insurance co sold my burnt one to an auction outfit for$7100. They resold it yesterday for 12k at consignment aucton. Beware of open station ivt with new paint in Dutch country .....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, be sure to look out for that one.....I remember them looking up two different ivt part numbers, and I know that they do rebuild the old ones (gave me 6k in core) however they would not fix for me, only send a new one out from Deere. My thinking was warranty issues kept them from fixing and sending back out, only way they would warranty was with complete rebuild. Been real happy so far, no issues out of new one, well the overheat light comes on occasionally, got to see what's up with that, crazy thing ii has never overheated the fluid with the bandit hooked up, longer time to cool fluid down? Just cleaned the cooler yesterday, you could eat off of it now, but it wasn't really muddy or anything so I doubt that had anything to do with it. I sure wish I coulda ordered the gear I needed on mine instead of forking out cash for a new/rebuilt tranny.

Think you'll like the new holland, and it matches the color scheme of the bandit.....always like to look good in the field......bottom line looks better when you are outta field and hay is in storage........


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Man you guys got me drooling!!!!!! So not fair, wish i could go big time and afford a tractor half that size new lol.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

SVFHAY said:


> 16x16 electro shift is the name I think. To me its a power quad with fewer levers. You can go 1-8 with push of buttons, clutch & move lever & go 9-16 with buttons. Or select an auto feature to save button pushing.


You'll love that transmission! Shift up/down while baling is wonderful!

Ralph


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Been real happy so far, no issues out of new one, well the overheat light comes on occasionally, got to see what's up with that, crazy thing ii has never overheated the fluid with the bandit hooked up, longer time to cool fluid down? Just cleaned the cooler yesterday, you could eat off of it now, but it wasn't really muddy or anything so I doubt that had anything to do with it


A JD 6420 IVT? Could be the electric water pump on the front right of the engine.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Bonfire said:


> A JD 6420 IVT? Could be the electric water pump on the front right of the engine.


Yes, mine went bad also. If you don't hear it running for about 5 seconds when you turn off the tractor it may be bad. $1800. Mechanic said if it were just a little newer it would have a mechanical pump from factory.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> Yes, mine went bad also. If you don't hear it running for about 5 seconds when you turn off the tractor it may be bad. $1800. Mechanic said if it were just a little newer it would have a mechanical pump from factory.


Y'all may be on to something, dealer came out and did something to the fuse pack on right side of engine, not sure what, but it ran fine for a while, now back to acting up, I'll check that overrun and see if it is or isn't, thanks


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I was at local Deere dealer this morning. The had like a 6415 or something like that. New tractor. Probably 125hp-ish. 
I have to admit, it was the best looking tractor!!!! So much attention to detail, huge cab, buddy seat was better than some older tractor seats. Very robust looking in every way. 
The back end, the 3pt, the back axle was probably 50% bigger than my 125 HP Kubota. 3 pt lift cylinders were like tree trunks. It wasn't even close. It was like comparing a true tillage tractor to a light hay tractor. I know I always make the point that Deere is more expensive, but holy cow, that tractors arse end put mine to shame. I think that's where most of the extra cost was. The rest was in the cab. 
I then went over to I think a 5083 and it was more like my Kubota, but a 5083 is probably 90 HP. 
I truly have seen the light. Deere is a lot more $$, but it 's like comparing a 1- ton duallie to a 1/2 ton pickup. 
The good thing is, all I need is a hay tractor. I'm still convinced I bought the right one, but wow, that was a eye opener.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Y'all may be on to something, dealer came out and did something to the fuse pack on right side of engine, not sure what, but it ran fine for a while, now back to acting up, I'll check that overrun and see if it is or isn't, thanks


My pump doesn't come on until about 1200 engine rpm. Once you idle down or shut the engine off, like mentioned earlier, it runs about 5 more seconds. Once you speed back up to 1200 rpm, comes back on. I'm on my third pump. I have someone sit in the seat at an idle, I squeeze the hose on the outlet side of the pump. slowly push the throttle up past 1200 rpm. You should be able to feel pressure build in that hose when it get to 1200. I don't want to hijack this thread but if you have any questions, let me know. Me and the JD mechanic went through a learning curve together on this.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> My pump doesn't come on until about 1200 engine rpm. Once you idle down or shut the engine off, like mentioned earlier, it runs about 5 more seconds. Once you speed back up to 1200 rpm, comes back on. I'm on my third pump. I have someone sit in the seat at an idle, I squeeze the hose on the outlet side of the pump. slowly push the throttle up past 1200 rpm. You should be able to feel pressure build in that hose when it get to 1200. I don't want to hijack this thread but if you have any questions, let me know. Me and the JD mechanic went through a learning curve together on this.


Thanks bonfire ill check that today, sounds like the same problem I've been having for sure, only fix is to put a new pump in?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I was at local Deere dealer this morning. The had like a 6415 or something like that. New tractor. Probably 125hp-ish.
> I have to admit, it was the best looking tractor!!!! So much attention to detail, huge cab, buddy seat was better than some older tractor seats. Very robust looking in every way.
> The back end, the 3pt, the back axle was probably 50% bigger than my 125 HP Kubota. 3 pt lift cylinders were like tree trunks. It wasn't even close. It was like comparing a true tillage tractor to a light hay tractor. I know I always make the point that Deere is more expensive, but holy cow, that tractors arse end put mine to shame. I think that's where most of the extra cost was. The rest was in the cab.
> I then went over to I think a 5083 and it was more like my Kubota, but a 5083 is probably 90 HP.
> ...


You are right jd, if you really compare the 6 series to the mx the Deere is much more tractor, and many more $. The 5083 is more in lime with the mx both in build quality and price. I would like to have another of either.....for hay work.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Thanks bonfire ill check that today, sounds like the same problem I've been having for sure, only fix is to put a new pump in?


It was for me. Each time it was the "new and improved design".


----------

